# VMA's



## Janice (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, that sucked. Was it just me or did she seem completely out of it? There was no energy at all in that performance. It was sad.

Sarah Silverman is a bad girl.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 9, 2007)

*Did you see Britney at the VMA???*

WOW!!! she has a great body to have 2 kids... about her performance.. uhmmm I don't know, she looked like she was lost, and like she wasn't  enjoying the moment.
I thought it was going to be something firce and sexy and hot like she used to be.. at least the song was...


----------



## Johnny Wal (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

as much as i loved britney before
that performance was HORRIBLE
but! i must say her tummy was mighty fine for being a mother of two
but that weave was whack.

and yeah, the performance blew and sarah silverman is GREAT


----------



## KAIA (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

hahaha I just open a new thread... delete mine! 
so yeah... Britney looked lost, WTH??


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

*Britney Spears performance on VMAs..what did you think?!?!?*

i thought it sucked...she looked like a deer in headlights.
her movements didnt flow...she looked totally lost.
she couldnt even fake singing the song.
it almost looked as if she wasnt even trying to do her best.

i was actually looking forward to seeing her comeback performance...im very disappointed.

what are your thoughts????


----------



## KAIA (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_as much as i loved britney before
that performance was HORRIBLE
but! i must say her tummy was mighty fine for being a mother of two
but that weave was whack.

and yeah, the performance blew and sarah silverman is GREAT_

 
oh yeah yeah.. her weave... ewww with all those riches she probably could gte something WAY better, or decent at least.
Where is the old britney??? we want her back!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Oh my goodness, as soon as i saw that i wanted to write a post on specktra. Her facial expression was so blank and her dancing or lack thereof was spastic looking. What happened to Britney as she once was?


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears performance on VMAs..what did you think?!?!?*

Dammit. I missed it


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

And, I say again....Dammit, I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears performance on VMAs..what did you think?!?!?*

aw dang i missed it too! 
I dont think i'll watch the VMAS, i always get sorta bored after a while lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Youtube?


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears performance on VMAs..what did you think?!?!?*

you really didnt miss much because it was bad.
Britney looks great but her performance was poor.


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears performance on VMAs..what did you think?!?!?*

VERY disappointed. she was like robotic. just doing the motions,but not really there. she was so blank. and boring. that was not entertaining at all. but she did look real cute


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

It was horrible.  I really thought she would blow everyone away.  That shit wasn't even a light breeze.

She was stiff, she seemed dazed, she didn't even attempt to seem as though she was really singing, her weave was jacked.  What happened to all of this stuff she was supposedly doing with Cris Angel?

I am so dissapointed.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Is it there already? Viacom does not play when it comes to YouTube anyway, so I guess I'd better check for it now or wait for the replay.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

♥MiCHiE♥, here you go:

*UPDATE*:  Here is the new link straight to MTV Overdrive
http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1568788&vid=173440


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

As a Britney lover, I am so sad for her right now...what the hell happened?  So, so sad.


----------



## Tiya (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It was horrible. I really thought she would blow everyone away. That shit wasn't even a light breeze.

She was stiff, she seemed dazed, she didn't even attempt to seem as though she was really singing, her weave was jacked. What happened to all of this stuff she was supposedly doing with Cris Angel?

I am so dissapointed._

 

She was caught partying until 7am this morning. When I heard that, I knew her performance was going to suck.. and it did, so bad! I really thought she'll make a good comeback, but whatever. She almost looked like she had a small gut, prob from all that booze the night before. Yes.. very *disappointing* to me!


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Priceless.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

...wow
she was just kinda there.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Watch this for a good laugh, if you saw the britney performance


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

*VMA performances....*

so far we know britney sucked....


Chris Brown:







   LOVED IT!!!

now thats a performance!!!  not the b/s britney put out there.
you can see he gave it his all.

His Michael Jackson impression was awesome....

Im a Chris Brown fan now...lol.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA performances....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_Chris Brown:






   LOVED IT!!!

now thats a performance!!!  not the b/s britney put out there.
you can see he gave it his all.

His Michael Jackson impression was awesome....

Im a Chris Brown fan now...lol._

 

I absolutely agree!!!  He put it down.  I was surprised.  I am not a Chris Brown fan but I was truly impressed.  The best of the night so far.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

BRITNEY SPEARS:






   THAT WAS HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Wait, Janice, or whoever merged the threads let's change the title to 2007 MTV Video Music Awards or whatever but take Britney out of the title since we are going to have a general VMA thread.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Wait, Janice, or whoever merged the threads let's change the title to 2007 MTV Video Music Awards or whatever but take Britney out of the title since we are going to have a general VMA thread._

 

yeah i agree...


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

I'm not surprised that her performance sucked (much like this show). This chick is clearly not ready for a "comeback".


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_This chick is clearly not ready for a "comeback"._

 

she's just gave people more reason to talk *ish about her.

what she needed to do was give the performance of her life to shut everyone up.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VMA's (brit)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_she's just gave people more reason to talk *ish about her.

what she needed to do was give the performance of her life to shut everyone up._

 
*I could not agree more!*


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

Any one have a link from her performance?


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Any one have a link from her performance?_

 
here you go...it comes on after the commercial
http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1568788&vid=173440


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

I liked Rihanna's performance with Fall Out Boy (?? I think that was them).  That was a good combo. I just wish they did it on the main stage and not in the stupid suite.  I think the suites were good in theory but it made the performances kind of boring...and the lighting was horrible.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 9, 2007)

Pfft, Sarah Silverman is hilarious. However, Britney's performance was even more hilarious. 

I'm taking bets as to when she'll be dying on her toliet seat, probably due to an overdose of Flamin' Hots rather than pills.

MTV has been dead for quite some time, America is just filled with a bunch of teenage necrophiliacs.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

I LOVE Alicia Keys but that wasn't her best performance.  She also looked like she should have been teaching a jazzercise class rather than performing at the VMAs.  LOL...actually it reminded me of that Body Fuzion sketch Drew Barrymore on SNL.

Okay...*EDITED*...she kinda pulled it out at the end.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

It was a very poor performance.  It wasn't professional in any sense.  The audience was looking at the back up dancers.  That's not a good sign.

She was not into that song or even knew the words.  There was a point that I thought she was going to fall.  

 I was never a fan of hers, but I don't like seeing someone burn themselves.

She needs a lot of help.  It's sad.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_It was a very poor performance.  It wasn't professional in any sense.  The audience was looking at the back up dancers.  That's not a good sign.

She was not into that song or even knew the words.  There was a point that I thought she was going to fall.  

 I was never a fan of hers, but I don't like seeing someone burn themselves.

She needs a lot of help.  It's sad._

 
I totally agree. The back up dancers were better. That girl needs help. I was pulling for her to really show it, but that just sucked.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

what the hell did that blonde model chick just say?????


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_





  what the hell did that blonde model chick just say?????_

 
*LMAO...*that was the Miss Teen USA contestant that fucked up at the pageant.  I actually give her credit for being able to make fun of herself.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

Why does she always preform in her bra these days? Skankola!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

Ummm....Dr. Dre has been WORKING OUT!!!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 9, 2007)

Dr Dre is lookin Solid these days....wow.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 10, 2007)

I was SO rooting for britney - iwanted her to kick ASS with this performance but all i got was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that being said..... WTF was lil mama wearing??????


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_WTF was lil mama wearing?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You saw that too!!!  I was the *WTF?!?!!?!?*


----------



## KAIA (Sep 10, 2007)

Beyonce looked like she gained some weight.. on the other hand Rihanna looks HOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## KAIA (Sep 10, 2007)

Nelly Furtado.. sexy !!!! love her beret, now  I want one.. LOL


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Beyonce looked like she gained some weight.. on the other hand Rihanna looks HOOOOOOOOOOT_

 
Beyonce's weight always fluctuates.  But Rihanna did look incredible.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

Beyoncé has gained weight. You can see it even in her arms. 

Dr. Dre looked like he was built in a basement! Damn 'Detox', release a calendar!

I loved Alicia's performance, even though it wasn't her best. She's the real 'hottest chick in the game' when it comes to sales.

That's all I saw.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2007)

All in all, what a dissapointing show... MTV has become rather lame it seems.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Beyonce's weight always fluctuates.  But Rihanna did look incredible._

 
She's meant to be thick and fighting a losing battle.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_She's meant to be thick and fighting a losing battle._

 
LMAO....right.  Okay here is the thing.  Beyonce is naturally thick.  She has to work HARD to fight that.  When she lost all that weight for Dreamgirls I told everyone she wouldn't keep it off.  She can't.  I will say that she kept it off alot longer than I thought she would.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 10, 2007)

I watch this stuff and read celeb blogs purely for hilarity's sake and honestly, I do not care *at all* about the lives of celebs. But I seriously do feel bad for Britney Spears tonight. I give her credit for even appearing in front of that many people in her sparkle undies but geez. I was embarassed for her. I had to keep changing the channel. Poor woman. Her career is over.

I did, however, think whoever did her make-up did a fabulous job. We've all seen her recent pictures and tonight her skin looked great. As did her eyes and lips. Her hair, obviously, is another story altogether- I really hoped she'd have a Mia-inspired cute blonde pixie cut and finally dispense with this Barbie hair nonsense.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 10, 2007)

that was whaaaaaaaaack!!! Her outfit was retarded. Her hair???? But I still like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and tell me why Chris Brown was just wearing a damn hoodie. Did he just get done performing?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_I did, however, think whoever did her make-up did a fabulous job. We've all seen her recent pictures and tonight her skin looked great. As did her eyes and lips. Her hair, obviously, is another story altogether- I really hoped she'd have a Mia-inspired cute blonde pixie cut and finally dispense with this Barbie hair nonsense._

 
I agree!  Her makeup was on point.  I was really surprised.  When she cut off her hair I thought she would just wear her hair short as it grew back.  It would be cute and different - and a good way to reinvent herself.  She needs to leave those extentions alone.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 10, 2007)

I wanna see Lil' Mamma's outfit..


----------



## Ciara (Sep 10, 2007)

i  loved nelly furtado, justin timberlake, and timbalands performance.
Justin especially...his performance was krazyyy!!!  

btwn Justin and Chris Brown...i dont know who was better.
their dancing technique is on point!!!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_i  loved nelly furtado, justin timberlake, and timbalands performance.
Justin especially...his performance was krazyyy!!!  

btwn Justin and Chris Brown...i dont know who was better.
their dancing technique is on point!!!_

 
Chris Brown.  I like Justin and he's a good performer.  Don't get me wrong.  I just wasn't feeling that abbreviated performance he, Tim and Nelly put together.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 10, 2007)

Britney makes me sad. I told a friend tonight that I'm really disturbed how we're able to watch someone truly spiral out of reality. VMA performances, even if, IMO, the artist sucks, usually have spark and fire. Britney's lacked that.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I wanna see Lil' Mamma's outfit.._

 
_Ask and you shall receive._


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

OK. She really looks like Marlon Wayans in "Li'l Man" or whatever tha movie was called.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 10, 2007)

what  HORRIBLE "comeback" performance.  and an even worse weave.  she's gotten herself into great shape, i'll admit to that, but she's not the same entertainer she used to be.  her lipsynching used to be convincing, this was like watching a lost teen enter a high school airband competition...and LOSE.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OK. She really looks like Marlon Wayans in "Li'l Man" or whatever tha movie was called._

 






 I seriously just spit half-chewed rice krispie treat onto my keyboard.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ask and you shall receive.









_

 
LMFAO! IT'S POPPIN!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^What's worse is her explanation for her outfit.  This is what she had to say when Sway asked her about it on the red carpet.  _And I quote_:

*"This is the birth of hip-pop and I'm basically the baby of that, so... and my album is coming soon, 'Voice of the Young People' so we just celebratin' that and just keepin' it funky fresh with my stis-syle."*


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

That shit looks like the _after_birth of hip-hop.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^LOL...afterbirth.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2007)

She does look pretty uninterested in the whole thing, and it looks like her dancers had to walk her through it all. =/ And the song isn't really very special either. Poor Britney.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

  That shit looks like the _after_birth of hip-hop.  
 
That is so funny, I can't stop laughing. Looks like she needs a good stylist.
I wonder where she got that outfit. Did she buy that crap or did she make it herself? She will probably use it again for Halloween. LOL


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 10, 2007)

My girl Alicia Keys was the star! My Fav.

I love the look at the other artists face during Brit's performance..lol


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 10, 2007)

Who in the hell told that heffa Sarah Silverman that she was funny? It's one thing to be vulgar and funny, but she isn't funny at all. I would love to see someone crack some jokes about her lame ass. She not fit to be on anyone's award show. She needs a kick in her ass.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 10, 2007)

She was...... uncomfortable.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_LMFAO! IT'S POPPIN!!!!!!_

 
HA H AH AH HA HA AHAH AH


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 10, 2007)

I hate Sarah Silverman. She's not funny at all. She bores me to death. Only thing she said that made me laugh was her commercial when she said she looked like a horse face. Sorry to any Silverman fans...


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OK. She really looks like Marlon Wayans in "Li'l Man" or whatever tha movie was called._

 
ROFL!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, Sarah Silverman just seemed awkward up there.  She can be very funny sometimes but then there are other times when she totally bombs.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh...and I wanted to throw in some fashion picks too.  I always watch to see what everyone is wearing.  So...my pics are Rihanna and T.I.  Rihanna is just killing it!  Everytime she steps out of the red carpet she shines.  She has a damn good style team.  T.I. *sigh* he is so fine to me.  GOD.  Anyway, he's very dapper and loves fashion.  Well done.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to have an orgy with TI and 50. Sexyass men.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^lol...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG Ce-lo was rockin it, love that man's voice texture


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

she was soooo far gone! I was thingking the same thang! drugs or nerves...hm....


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 10, 2007)

Back on Brit...lol  I will say one thing, I seen worse so called live performances from Cassie.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 10, 2007)

One part of me almost wants to commend her for performing in that bikini. I mean, she's a role model (or once was) for young girls, and perhaps by seeing this performance, they can see that someone of a more natural shape can be there in the limelight. Too bad the body had to belong to a crazy broad.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

britney had no energy, she looked depressed, her dancing was...horrible. it didn't look like she had ever danced professionally, she kept losing her balance and her moves were stiff and robotic. i don't really care for her, but she coulda made her "comeback" a little bit better--I woulda given her some props if her performance deserved it.

everyone else pretty much did good. it was a little bit boring this year though. alicia keys' new song isn't one of my favorites but...she probably made a better comeback than britney.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

btw...
dr dre HAS been working out. and Detox has been "on its way" ever since 50 cent first came out with in da club (wow)

i thought beyonces body was GREAT...if she has gained weight, she's gaining it in all the right places. her thighs and her hips are so big, but they aren't fat...just thick. i'd kill for her body lol. not the best hair, but i think her dress just showcased her thick body parts

lil mama---can't stand her. she's just a young...girl and i would expect nothing out of her or her clothing choices.

DID ANYONE SEE NICOLE S. FROM THE PUSSYCAT DOLLS? 
--I've never seen such a perfect woman. she is absolutely gorgeous in every aspect...she makes me feel extremely ugly. she is truly flawless, to me.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 10, 2007)

I just caught the end and am now watching the VMA's from the beginning. God Brintey was terrible! She looked like she was just barely moving like she was put out to even be asked to dance. I really wanted to see her bust it out. I wouldn't even consider myself a fan but I've always liked dancing to some of her songs. I think that her past VMA performances have been some of the best the show has ever had. Tonight's was just... pathetic.
Justin on the other hand... now he's a performer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## vica (Sep 10, 2007)

britney couldnt even bend down or walk with her heels lol


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that her backup dancers couldn't lift her up ... and MTV noticed this and cut to a long shot of the venue.  I LOL'D SO HARD.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

She's like a size 4.  If they, as a group, couldn't lift her up, they should be fired. :/

Just all around completely NOT what it was led up to be. Blah.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ummm....Dr. Dre has been WORKING OUT!!!_

 


To be honest, his body looks steriod-induced.  I'm sure he did work out but his shoulders are massive and that's always a tell-tale sign of some "medicinal" help when it comes to ripped bodies.  That's sounds so lame but having a boyfriend who is obsessed with working out (training to be a personal trainer) and the like he tends to tell me these things.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She's like a size 4.  If they, as a group, couldn't lift her up, they should be fired. :/_

 

Coming from my cheerleading days, being lifted is a two-person activity.  I'm sure she wasn't even trying to help them help her up but it was still funny to watch.

Seriously, I just want to send Britney to a black salon and have them hook her up with a banging hair weave ... or at least provide her a lacefront until her real hair is long enough.  She has the money why does she always look like a HOT ASS MESS??


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

Her hair's long enough for a stacked bob now isn't it? Or some funky ass mohawk? 
Something?
ANything? 

Something besides Barbie hair?


I want to dress her too. :/


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_britney couldnt even bend down or walk with her heels lol_

 

On ONTD, someone posted a zoomed-in picture of her awful boots and showed that the heel on her right boot (?) was broken .. idk.

She just looked overall nervous and uncomfortable.  It reminded me of something from like the talent shows at my high school when girls would do their best Britney perfomance and just BOMB, but you still gave them props because you know, at that time, no one could outdo/out perform Britney.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Something besides Barbie hair?_

 



















Her hair did look like Barbie hair.  LOL.  Where is Ken Paves when you need him???!?!?!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

I am probably going to be slammed for this buuuuut:

Alicia Keys bores me.  Horribly.  I did love her makeup in the performance and when she was presenting the suite parties.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

Alicia bores a lot of people, but she still manages to sell her ass off. Go figure.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_OK. She really looks like Marlon Wayans in "Li'l Man" or whatever tha movie was called._

 
hahahahahhaahhahhahaha 
Is not even halloween yet.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_

















Her hair did look like Barbie hair.  LOL.  Where is Ken Paves when you need him???!?!?!_

 
No way. J-Lo's old hair guy...Oribe?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

alicia keys bores me too. she is very pretty and i used to like her music but her song didn't impress me. and it really sounded like she was shouting...maybe im wrong.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_alicia keys bores me too. she is very pretty and i used to like her music but her song didn't impress me. and it really sounded like she was shouting...maybe im wrong._

 

To me, it sounds like she is always shouting when she sings or trying to talk in some raspy, "come hither" voice.  I want to give her a throat lozenge some times when I hear her speak.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But the raspiness could just be coming from all the shouting.

And she did do not "Freedom" justice at all.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That shit looks like the afterbirth of hip-hop._

 

LMAO!!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_DID ANYONE SEE NICOLE S. FROM THE PUSSYCAT DOLLS? --I've never seen such a perfect woman. she is absolutely gorgeous in every aspect...she makes me feel extremely ugly. she is truly flawless, to me._

 
Nicole is flawless.  She is one of few celebrities that I think really is.  I have seen super HQ pictures of her on vacation.  She was wearing no makeup and a bikini.  Her teeth are great, her skin is great, her hair is great, no stretch marks, no scars, no cellulite.  It's amazing really.  I always just stare at her, as I did last night, because she is one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen.


----------



## n_c (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ agree.


----------



## Jade (Sep 10, 2007)

Just when you think it couldn't get worse after that awful performance last night, Britney was photographed without underwear AGAIN early this morning. Ugh. It's like she just encourages bad publicity.

Just click the link..definately NSFW

http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/139053/t/B...-for-her-.html


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 10, 2007)

About Sarah Silverman... She's an acquired taste. I personally don't like her comedy, except her show oddly. I think she isn't clever.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Just when you think it couldn't get worse after that awful performance last night, Britney was photographed without underwear AGAIN early this morning. Ugh. It's like she just encourages bad publicity.

Just click the link..definately NSFW

http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/139053/t/B...-for-her-.html_

 
^^ whats new? lol.

ETA: at least she doesn't have a bush


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 10, 2007)

Britney's performance was awful. She looked about as apathetic as a tenth grader sitting in algebra class. Her lipsynching was off and she quit doing that halfway through the song. She lazily paced the stage and that was about it. And the song wasn't that great, either. 

Sarah Silverman is also a washed-up hack. Look at me I'm female and edgy! Teehee! See isn't this funny I say such naughty words like dick and fart! Haha! That's funny! Heehee! I can say that she bombed her performance as much as Britney did, that was also uncomfortable to watch. 

Watching both of those performances was like looking at a car wreck. 

In fact, the whole of the VMAs was terrible, save for Justin Timberlake dissing MTV and its constant barrage of reality programming. I have a whole lotta respect for the guy. I can forgive him for being in N'sync.


----------



## aziza (Sep 10, 2007)

Everyone's commentary is so freakin' hilarious!!! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Carry on.


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't stand Sarah Siverman, she is just annoying.  Imo, she is always uncomfortable to watch, because nothing she does or says is remotely funny.  If I didn't hate her so much I'd feel sorry for her.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 10, 2007)

On the View, while they were commenting on Britney's performance, Whoopi Goldberg said Britney doesn't seems like she doesn't want to be a performer anymore, and is trying to find a way out, but is having major difficulties. I completely agree with this.
She didn't seem to keen on being up on that stage. She would have put more effort into her performance if her heart was into it. But, as others have stated, she looked completely blah about the whole thing.


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 10, 2007)

ok so i really thought that britney could make a really awesome comeback..boy was i wrong..that girl was a freakin MESS!!! an dre looked insanely huge..loveddd chris brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he had to be one of the best performances of the night hands down..now that kid can danceeee..maybe britney should take some lessons from him..but overall the vma's sucked horribly..really unorganized..


----------



## lipshock (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_On the View, while they were commenting on Britney's performance, Whoopi Goldberg said Britney doesn't seems like she doesn't want to be a performer anymore, and is trying to find a way out, but is having major difficulties. I completely agree with this.
She didn't seem to keen on being up on that stage. She would have put more effort into her performance if her heart was into it. But, as others have stated, she looked completely blah about the whole thing._

 

Britney doesn't want to a performer anymore or does she?  I didn't quite understand that.  If she doesn't, then I could see that.  I really believe she is burnt out and needs to leave L.A. and move to the middle of nowhere and be a mother to her two children.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Nicole is flawless. She is one of few celebrities that I think really is. I have seen super HQ pictures of her on vacation. She was wearing no makeup and a bikini. Her teeth are great, her skin is great, her hair is great, no stretch marks, no scars, no cellulite. It's amazing really. I always just stare at her, as I did last night, because she is one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen._

 
exactly. I stare at her, too lol. She's just great.

Britney is still a mess. I just realized that you could see her short hair sticking up from her weave. And WHY would you go without underwear when you know paparazzi is all in that area as soon as you get out of the car??? If you don't like wearing underwear, fine, but we don't have to know that.

I really think she's done. Just for the simple fact that she doesn't seem into singing anymore. I hope she realizes that she didn't do a good job, she needs to stay in rehab and get far away from any cameras or people, mend things with her family, try to get her kids back and just live a normal life now. she made it obvious that she can't handle hollywood right now. or maybe she can't handle it period. sigh....celebrities have so many issues


----------



## little teaser (Sep 11, 2007)

i think brit was really nervous because i saw the video of the rehersal she did befor the vma and she did alot better with out the audiance, she must of lost her confidence i feel sorry for her, she should of wore a diffrent outfit if she dont have the confidence to perform in bra and undies..
the best part of the vma was kid rock and tommy lee. lol  gimme more


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Sarah Silverman is also a washed-up hack. Look at me I'm female and edgy! Teehee! See isn't this funny I say such naughty words like dick and fart! Haha! That's funny! Heehee! I can say that she bombed her performance as much as Britney did, that was also uncomfortable to watch. _

 
She has always had that "I am trying way too hard to be funny so boys will like me because I'm just like one of them" thing going on. I loathe her.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 11, 2007)

britney just seemed to be making up the 'dance' on the spot


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Britney doesn't want to a performer anymore or does she? I didn't quite understand that. If she doesn't, then I could see that. I really believe she is burnt out and needs to leave L.A. and move to the middle of nowhere and be a mother to her two children._

 
To clarify, she seems like she doesn't want to perform anymore.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 12, 2007)

It's weird.  You hear all these rumors about her wanting to get back to her music but her heart doesn't seem in it.  It was reported that she refused to fly out to Miami with Justin and Timbaland to record a track made especially for her, even though it was pretty much a guaranteed hit.  

I guess it's all not that surprising really because she didn't seem to want to perform when her last album was out.  I saw her tour on HBO and she seemed over it then, as though she really wasn't that interested in being up there.  If I am not mistaken that tour was cut short anyway.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 12, 2007)

It was also reported that she refused "Umbrella" which was then offered to Rihanna.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_It was also reported that she refused "Umbrella" which was then offered to Rihanna._

 
I heard that too.  That was for the best though.  The song is _tolerable_ with Rihanna's voice but I couldn't take Britney singing "ella ella ella a a a" with that breathy childlike voice of hers.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 12, 2007)

She sucked. i think she was high or something because in the beginning she looked like she was losing balance. I feel sorry for her, i think she shouldve tried to put more effort into it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc
^LOL?!


----------



## AKsnoangel (Sep 12, 2007)

Regarding her outfit...I heard that they had picked out a more "conservative" outfit for her...at least something that offered more coverage, and she said it wasn't sexy enough and wanted a bikini top.  

I thought it would have been cool for her to incorporate her rendition of "My Prerogative" somewhere in her performance.  Obviously, it isn't new, but in terms of all the bad press and criticism she has received, I think the irreverent message of the song would have suited the nature of her "comeback".

All in all, it was so pathetic...I felt embarrassed for her.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

  She sucked. i think she was high or something because in the beginning she looked like she was losing balance. I feel sorry for her, i think she shouldve tried to put more effort into it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc
 ^LOL?!  
 
I know i just saw that right now! It's kinda cute that he's so loyal in a scary kinda way. 

Maybe to britney bad publicity is better than no publicity at all? I dunno I think she's lost her touch


----------



## aziajs (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AKsnoangel* 

 
_I thought it would have been cool for her to incorporate her rendition of "My Prerogative" somewhere in her performance.  Obviously, it isn't new, but in terms of all the bad press and criticism she has received, I think the irreverent message of the song would have suited the nature of her "comeback"._

 
OMG.  I am glad she didn't.  I would have been pissed.  All I would be thinking is, "get over yourself.  You get the crazy media attention you get because your ass is crazy!  'My Prerogative' my ass."


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_She sucked. i think she was high or something because in the beginning she looked like she was losing balance. I feel sorry for her, i think she shouldve tried to put more effort into it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc
^LOL?!_

 
That's kind of disturbing a fan can take it to that extreme of sympathy. Other than close family or friends, I can't see myself bawling about an embarrassment like that.

Then again, even if it were someone I cared about, I would never record myself crying about it and upload it onto YouTube.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Sep 13, 2007)

i think britney's just losing her mind lol her performance was the worst i've ever seen


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2007)

i know this is weird...but am i the only one who's bothered by the fact that britney was missing one of her french tips?
http://thesuperficial.com/image.php?...07_vmas_05.jpg


----------



## aziza (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^

Now _that's_ crazy. Do you think it fell off during the "performance"? If not Britney has really gone mad!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 14, 2007)

The only thing I don't agree with what the public is saying about Britney Spears is that she's fat.  I think she has an amazing body for a mother of two.  

I agree with what others are saying-- that she doesn't want to be a performer anymore..I mean why else would she basically sabotage her own career with her insane antics?  But if this is really the case, then she should just leave right now with dignity, instead of leaving with her head bowed down in shame.  

On another note, she totally wasn't justified to 'suck' during the VMAs.  Her lousy performance is an insult to her remaining fans who still want to give her a chance.  I mean, she was already lipsynching (which for a singer is quite ridiculous to do) so she should've at least gotten the dancing right.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 14, 2007)

Britney's body is surprising to some people, because we live in a world where Heidi Klum has a baby and is walking down the VS runway only a few months later. I like Heidi, but I question how healthy that is to get to your pre-pregnancy weight so fast.

Considering how ripped she was before, it's even more surprising to some. However, she had a crazy workout schedule.

Whoever is her handler must be dumb. While I don't think she looks bad, it has to be obvious that it's the kind of body that would get people talking for the wrong reasons. Why not cover the girl up a little?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^I agree.  I think the problem was her outfit and not so much her body.  She should have worn something more flattering.  She could still be "sexy" but camoflauge her body more.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree as well...the outfit she wore was very cheap and she acted so self-consciously too.  There are many ways to be sexy and still remain tasteful.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i know this is weird...but am i the only one who's bothered by the fact that britney was missing one of her french tips?
http://thesuperficial.com/image.php?...07_vmas_05.jpg_

 
Nope. It's really trashy that she would look soooo underprepared and undone.

And about the outfit, she has a muffin top. I know she isn't super tiny but they do make clothes that fit for dancing. Ick.


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2007)

While I agree Britney is NOT fat at all, she definately didn't have the body to wear that skimpy outfit on the VMA's. It did make her look rather chunky. she should have also worn shoes/boots that she could actually dance in. Stilletos are damn near impossible to walk in, let alone dance. I also heard that her abs were sprayed on for more definition.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 16, 2007)

The nail doesn't surprise me. Her nails are always jacked up and don't stay "done" for long. She's a notorious biter and whomever does her nails probably just glue some tips on and slap the acrylic on top, which is not the best option for her.


----------



## banjobama (Sep 18, 2007)

I just watched Britney on Youtube... It was bad! All her other dancers were rockin'. She looked like she was just walking around lost, and it was obvious to me that she was lip-syncing. That giggle thing she did was too staged. UGH!


----------

